# Attn : Central Ohio Anglers



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am interested in getting some feedback on a few questions pertaining to what you would like to see in a local tournament circuit . 

#1 ) Would you prefer fishing a single man or 2 man team circuit ?
#2) What would you like to see as far as an entry fee for the type of circuit you picked in question #1 ? 
#3) What Day of the week would you prefer to fish anouther circuit ?
#4) Would you prefer a 1 or 2 day fish off at the end of the year ?
#5) What other options would you like to see in a local Bass fishing circuit ?

I will greatly appreciate and value everyones input .


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

monday night singles rotating tournment (alum oshay griggs del )
$15.00 - $20.00 100% payback nightly - with a final season tournment of $50 for those that fished a certain number of nights during the season .
2 can fish out a boat , but they are not partners (trust)


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ohio has circits galore, we need one or two big open team tournaments. Win a boat for first place. Othe states have this type of tournament. If Ohio has any I am not aware of it. I know wbzx 99.7 fm talked abought hosting a tournament on Alum creek. If they did it must not have been vary big. I would love to fish for a boat in Ohio, instead of going to Ky or Al. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

That would be cool and you never know basshunter it may happen sooner than you think.

As for the 99.7 they were in talks to do such a tournament it did not have time to develop this year but very well may next year.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

singles any weekday AM 2nd shifters and Retired 15..00 entry 5.00 big fish 
river or Alum what you think Phil will momma let you play every other week from May to Sept. 2day fish off at Alum


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris i almost posted about that to see if anyone would be interested in AM tournaments during the week. As i will be moving from 3rd back to 2nd shift. And i figured there has to be alot of guys in my position that would possibly be interested.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I used to fish one like that at buckeye but it stopped last year the guy running it had a schedule change maybe we can put somthing together


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya will have to talk about it and see what kind of interest we can get.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

basshunter- Its a great idea to fish for a boat locally but several things have to happen. You have to have to get a marine dealer willing to secure a discounted boat and motor to SELL to the circuit plus additional costs such as electronics, trolling motor etc, makes for a nerve wrecking time for tournament directors as they worry about getting enough teams to make it profitable enough to pay for said boat and have some left over for other places. Its a real bummer when only one team can win something at a championship. What may end up happening is all the midwest circuits in OH as they grow may end up pooling their resources together and have an OH championship where you can fish for a boat. But as I see it now each individual midwest group in OH is not large enough to support a boat prize. Thats why you are fishing in KY, AL as the national midwest organization are pooling their resources together from several states to make the boat thing happen. The X-series in NE OH gives a boat at their championship each year but it is well sponsored and attendance at qualifiers are around 90-100 boats. Much easier to make it happen in this situation and have money left over to pay other places. Winning a boat is nice, but their are some negatives about this too that I won't go into at this time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help Louie . I have been stating the same facts to alot of people over the last year . There are many factors that have to come to concideration . 

#1 - The entry fees at regular season events would have to be raised considerably from what our entry fee is now with Midwest .

#2 - Paybacks would have to be decreased to hold money back for the championship .

#3 - It is a very hard job to get a dealer to sponsor such an event without the money upfront to compensate for the boat .

#4 - The taxes that the person that won the boat would have to pay just isnt worth it to me . They are very high !

#5 - Who wants to win only one boat as a team ? This makes for a bad situation from the start .

I could go at this all day . I feel that it would just be better to have a large cash prize for 1st place at a local classic . Alot less stress and time involved on the Director as well as the people fishing the events . Keep the ideas comeing , I greatly appreciate them .


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I am not talking abought a circit championship. I am talking abought a big open. They have them in other states, some of them even have each team dump a bag of bass fry in the lake at there first stop (lay lake Al). I think they used to have one on Indian that gave a boat for first. It would not need to be a boat, just a big first place. Maby some circit directors could get together and hold one. I think it would need to be at Alum, Indian, Or lake Erie. I think they have a big one on lake Erie that goes out of Canada. I think are problem is are only big lake is to risky because if the wind blows to hard you have to cancel.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The only thing that makes that hard to accomplish basshunter is the fact that the sponsorship level would not be very helpfull due to the fact that it would only be a single event . To offer a new boat as a prize , an open tournament would have to have a field of at least 200 boats and have an entry fee of around $200 - $300 to pay for the boat and also compensate the money to pay out atleast 20 places for an event of that size . 

I know from experience that it is hard to get anyone to pay the higher end entry fee's in the central Ohio area but some sections of the stae seem to have no problem . Also alot of people will not compete in an open outside of their area due to the fact that they feel that they will just be donating their money . I do feel that out of the choices of lakes that you have stated , Indian would be the best bet to come up with the entrants that it would take to fill up the field . 

So lets here it , lets say that a few of us do get this going . How much would you be willing to pay for an entry fee to fish an open against a few hundred other teams to win a top of the line bass rig ?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

jamie norman is advertising a circuit with an fee of $200 -$300 next year in central ohio , but I don't think it will draw the interest it needs to be real big


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree EDD . The $$$ is just not in this area of the state . I wish him and John the best of luck because they are a couple top knotch guys . I hope to see them have a great first year and stick with it though . Opperating tournaments is no walk in the park .


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I saw the one Norman is starting, might try to fish it. That will depend on what all I fish next year and the other scheduls. I would be willing to pay $300 per team if the pot was big enough. I think the sponsership for a big payout might have to come frome a sponser not in the fishing industry. Make it some kind of event, with some kind of youth event and youth charity. Take inter city kids fishing on the boats the day before, one boat per team the day before. I might just be dreaming.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey guys this is Jami Norman our tournament is 200.00 per event for the team. We will stop at 75 boats max. Our entry is 50.00 more than salmoides per event. Fishing for a boat is a bad deal I know I have won 2. You lose your butt on resale and on taxes.These boats are stripped and are valued at msrp. I am here to tell you that you will not get msrp on your resale.Most boats have to be titled by the winners to pay taxes so in effect you are selling a previously titled boat. I am having talks with marinas boat manufacturers and engine manufactures about getting product donated to add to prize money. Everyone could use a new outbord or electronics or trolling motors. Look at stren payouts and bassmasters opens payouts
they are small after the top 3 places and your expenses range from 2,000-3,000 per tournament depending on how long you pre fish. I know I have been there and done that.
How many other tournaments out there pay back 75% of the money let alone
100% like Megabass. I fished x-series and had a concern about that circuit as well. We fished a tournament at mosquito they had over a 100 boats pre pay but less than that actually fished. They said they only pay back based on the people who show not who prepaid. We estimated over 4,000 in entry money was not payed out in that tournament alone. Where did the money go!
If they kept it that went towrds the boat they give away. Salmoides, X-series, bfl are all great circuits that are run professionally but not one of them
pay back a 100%. Rorey Franks from the nobaa does a great job and their entry is 200.00 and they fill most tournaments and they pay back 100% as well. I modeled our circuit after his because I was so impressed.The feedback I am getting I will be very suprised if we dont fill. We already have 10 of the 75 and the flyers are not printed yet.If you want to fish for big money against some of the best fisherman in the state our circuit is for you. If you just like to fish for fun do not have much time to pre fish this is probably not for you. We have never had anyone basically donate their time so the payback can be so high before but I will do it because I always wanted to fish a circuit like this in this area.We have so many choices available today to fish and I hope that anglers will support our circuit. I will do everything in my power to make this a great trail that you will want to fish year after year. If you have any questions I will be more than happy to talk to you about it. Our websitewill be up and running in the next 2 weeks. It will be ombtt. 
Thanks, Jami Norman 614-496-5212


----------

